# Pocket knife - recommendations



## Bluekingfisher (30 Jul 2014)

SWMBO would like to buy me a pocket knife as a birthday present.

I was wondering if anyone could make any recommendations with regards to a reputable supplier? It being a significant birth date I'm looking for a little quality.

Something small and traditional and discreet enough to carry in my pocket daily. Not interested in the Rambo, hang off the belt versions or multi-blade Swiss army models.

It also has to be folding, non locking.............................don't want to end up being nicked for "off weap or points & blades" offences.

Thanks in advance

David


----------



## novocaine (30 Jul 2014)

http://www.heinnie.com/

you'll be looking for a slip joint or friction, after that it really is personnel taste. (you can also have a heart attack with some of the prices)

http://www.heinnie.com/knives-and-tools ... _carry/yes

if it helps boker and spydco always get a good write up, decent blade that holds a nice edge although I don't really like the modern styling of them.

I also like Whitby knives (nothing to do with the town)

http://www.whitbyandco.co.uk/whitby
Again well made with a decent blade (although some of the stuff they do is a bit odd to me)

I bought 3 of these for presents when I got married (1 for me, 1 for best man, 1 for bro in law). etched the blade with name and date of wedding, it made a really good gift that they had to do something with. 

http://www.heinnie.com/rough-rider-kniv ... fe-kit-cs4

it's a locker but with a gentle file of the lock pin became possible to fold with a suitable amount of pressure. without pushing the release. made by yourself (they take a lot of polishing to get looking good), it will be with you forever, you can even make your own scales from whatever nice bit of timber you have available. 

hope that helps.


----------



## Jon the Bodger (30 Jul 2014)

You could go traditional and get one from the "Little Mester" Trevor Ablett.


----------



## Bluekingfisher (30 Jul 2014)

Thanks boys for the links, some nice examples there.

Have either of you used or have experience of the knives you recommend?


----------



## bugbear (30 Jul 2014)

Bluekingfisher":syyft77x said:


> Something small and traditional and discreet enough to carry in my pocket daily.



This is probably helpful:

http://www.britishblades.com/forums/sho ... he-Law-FAQ

short version for this thread - blade under 3", slip joint is fine.

BugBear


----------



## Jon the Bodger (30 Jul 2014)

Bluekingfisher":176tka2t said:


> Have either of you used or have experience of the knives you recommend?



Yes, I bought a Trevor Ablett Farmers Blade Buffalo Handle knife. I'm happy with it - nicely finished and ...... well, its just a penknife after all. I was seduced by the thought of having something hand-made in Sheffield by a traditional craftsman rather than buying the best knife in the world.

Looking at the info on the Trevor Ablett site about delivery times it may be something for the birthday after next, rather than this one.


----------



## paulm (30 Jul 2014)

The Trevor Ablett knives are generally thought of as "working" knives rather than high quality pieces, functional but may be a bit hit or miss on quality and fit and finish.

Taylors Eye Witness are generally a bit better but can still dissapoint on occasion, but plenty of different makes and models on the Hennies site already linked too, enjoy !

Cheers, Paul


----------



## Bluekingfisher (30 Jul 2014)

Ok, thanks again fellahs, very helpful.

David


----------



## novocaine (30 Jul 2014)

yes, I have a boker trance, the thing I didn't like was the resin scale, its now walnut. nice blade if a little bit awkward shaped and the back edge of the finger guard was uncomfortable without some rounding.
friend has a spyderco UKPK, he loves it, I found the handle small but have large hands and the clip was awkward to use.
both blades can be made razor sharp and hold it nicely for some time and abuse.

the one I carry the most is the rough rider I pieced together. absolutely love it, perfect size, scales fit my hand, always sharp and almost always in my pocket, makes a mean sandwich when we go alfresco. The Whitby I have is the fixed blade drop point with a walnut handle and sheath, tends to live by the back door for working the garden, goes with me when camping, replaced a 35 year old Whitby Bowie that was my fathers which is still going strong but in a lesser working way these days.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (30 Jul 2014)

I treated myself to a"Buck" in Auckland airport, flying back with a bit of cash in my pocket. It was reduced from about £90 to £50. I was quite pleased although the steel is hard it's nightmare to sharpen. It came with a leaflet telling me what godfearing people the makers are, how I'm buying into American tradition and a whole pile of crepe. Only then did I see "Made in China" stamped on the blade. Having said that, it is beautifully made.


----------



## Higon (30 Jul 2014)

David
if you want something a bit unusual and unlike the modern suggestions, what about a Japanese carpenters knife? The design dates back well before 1899 when it was registered by a knife makers guild in Miki.

I've got three Higonokami, including a damascus steel version which is beautiful and can be seen in the avatar on the left. I use at least one every day, for marking out, opening boxes, and a hundred other jobs. 

/quote. snipped from britishblades.com

The tale of the Higonakami changed into a success story. It became the most popular Japanese knife, the one all the kids had in their school bags, the utilitarian pocketknife of everyday. Pencils sharpening mass contests were even organized, with rewards for the fastest. 

Mind its simple and basic design, the knife had some outstanding qualities, it was very sharp with a quality sanmai carbon blade, was easy to sharpen, inexpensive and over 50 makers were manufacturing it at the time.

The knife survived the lack of raw materials during WW2 and the following US occupation. The Americans outlawed the making of swords and again a lot of blacksmiths had to look for another job.

They are made by Motosuke Nagao, established in Miki, descending from four generations of blacksmiths and whose one ancestor was this other Nagao I mentioned at the start of the story.
Today, Motosuke Nagao is quite old, his succession is not ensured and the trademark might disappear with him.
His basic and better-known model is called “Sada Koma” and exists in three shapes: small, medium and large.
It is the archetype of the higonokami knife:
- A handle made out of a folded sheath of brass stamped with kanjis detailing the name of the maker and the steel of the blade: a sanmai with an aogami edge (blue paper steel).
- The presence of a chikiri (the lever) on the blade, to open the knife.
- The lack of a locking system.
- The fact that the blade entirely disappears in the handle when the knife is closed.

There are different shapes of blades but the most common is the one with the point in line with the edge, the so-called “inverted tanto”. 
There are also other versions with different steels.

Some of them are even cheaper with a Shirogami blade and a blackened steel handle. There also exist some special editions with a damascus sanmai blade.
/quote

The full (long) post can be found here;http://www.britishblades.com/forums/showthread.php?87498-Higonokami-story

In japanese but shows the variety of models available;
http://www.teshima-hp.com/custumhigo.html


----------



## Mark A (30 Jul 2014)

I have a Spyderco Endura 4 It's nicely made and takes a good edge, though it's not legal to carry due to the blade locking in place. If their UK legal knives are of similar quality then you can't go wrong.

Mark


----------



## MickCheese (30 Jul 2014)

Mark A":2jhha8xv said:


> I have a Spyderco Endura 4 It's nicely made and takes a good edge, though it's not legal to carry due to the blade locking in place. If their UK legal knives are of similar quality then you can't go wrong.
> 
> Mark



This looks like a lock knife. (Sorry should have read the post properly) #-o 

Mick


----------



## Mark A (30 Jul 2014)

Hence why I said it's not legal to carry


----------



## Cheshirechappie (30 Jul 2014)

Here's another source - http://www.sheffieldknives.co.uk/ - the old established firm of Jack Adams. There are a few 'traditional' pocket knives under 'folding knives', and all sorts of interesting specialist knives and tools.


----------



## lanemaux (31 Jul 2014)

Much as I hate to sound dense I must ask why a locking blade is so offensive to UK laws and yet is really a boon from a Health and Safety standpoint. A blade that locks in place is just about as dangerous as a broken bottle of the same size or for all it matters , a screwdriver. If public safety is the issue it seems as though tetra packing drinks and hex bits for screw tightening should be mandatory as well. It really is possible that the laws have gone too far in this case. Mind that I am a colonial and have different opinions , so no insult is intended.


----------



## Racers (31 Jul 2014)

Its crazy over here, is the best explanation I can offer, we have knife amnestys and loads of kitchen knives get handed in! 


Pete


----------



## novocaine (31 Jul 2014)

basically it was a poorly written knee jerk reaction to a situation. 
someone used a lock knife to stab a person, the courts ruled that if the knife would have folded it wouldn't have been possible to stab the person (yer right) and it was an election year. a quick flurry of government policy making and hay presto locking blades and fixed blades are illegal, but wait, we cant have this, people need them for work, religion or an actual purpose that doesn't involve stabbing someone, better put a clause in then "carried for good reason", yer that'll cover it, we wont tell people what a good reason is though, we will leave that to the poor bobby on the beat who's had a hard day filled with the detritus of the world and his last job of the night is a random stop and search, he picks the nice looking chap in the clean cloths, wont take a moment and he isn't likely to cause paperwork. 
"whats this sir, well sir that is illegal, do you have a good reason to carry it?"
"erm, I want to make a sandwich, erm no I use it to trim my nails, erm no it's a tool, part of my cycle kit, you never know"
"your nicked sonny" 
or words to some such effect. anyway where was I, oh yes other none knife related objects like a screwdriver. you can be arrested for carrying it, if you intend to use it to commit a violent crime, as you can with anything from a vase to a bat via a bloody big machete. 
can you guess which type of person was affected by the law? it wasn't the stabby stabby I like to cut people type of person.

here endth the rant. I'll climb back into by hole and continue making knifes for myself. thanks for reading.


----------



## Harbo (31 Jul 2014)

A few yrs back I got pulled up by the Police Security going into the Houses of Parliament. I'd completely forgotten that on my key ring was a tiny Gentleman's Al Mar knife with a blade about 20mm long - but it's a lock knife.
I was hauled into a side room, interrogated and lectured on the dangers of carrying knives! Thankfully they didn't confiscate it but I was allowed to collect it on the way out. What is really stupid is that the Swiss Army penknife with a 75mm blade I normally carry and left at home as a precaution, is perfectly legal??!!

Rod


----------



## Phil Pascoe (31 Jul 2014)

I did read somewhere that you should always carry a pencil if you carry a knife, as this constitutes a good reason for carrying one. It's just the same as the "blanket cover" laws that cover glasses in pubs and clubs - if the powers that be changed the law and said all little scrotes that stick a broken bottle in someone's face will automatically get gaoled for twenty years with no remission it would happen very, very rarely. If the same sentencing was adopted for stabbings I would be allowed to carry a knife legally and go to a club and drink out of a glass. I'm 60 and I've carried a knife since I was 8yo. I still carry one, albeit illegally. I've somehow resisted the temptation to run around stabbing people.


----------



## bugbear (31 Jul 2014)

phil.p":1ynqjbml said:


> I did read somewhere that you should always carry a pencil if you carry a knife, as this constitutes a good reason for carrying one.



That soundse implausible, at least to me.

BugBear


----------



## Phil Pascoe (31 Jul 2014)

And me.


----------



## wizard (31 Jul 2014)

mine


----------



## Mark A (31 Jul 2014)

novocaine":hoc2pdbx said:


> ...put a clause in then "carried for good reason", yer that'll cover it, we wont tell people what a good reason is though, we will leave that to the poor bobby on the beat who's had a hard day filled with the detritus of the world and his last job of the night is a random stop and search, he picks the nice looking chap in the clean cloths, wont take a moment and he isn't likely to cause paperwork.
> "whats this sir, well sir that is illegal, do you have a good reason to carry it?"
> "erm, I want to make a sandwich, erm no I use it to trim my nails, erm no it's a tool, part of my cycle kit, you never know"
> "your nicked sonny"
> or words to some such effect.



I carry a cheap multitool while cycling and hiking but would never take it anywhere else for the reason you describe.

Funny enough, a few weeks ago I saw a bloke in some nearby woodland carrying a turnip sword. He looked the type to reenact his Warcraft fantasies by swinging the bloody big sword against a tree, but nevertheless it was a bit disconcerting. If the police had spotted him I doubt the pencil sharpening excuse would work!


----------



## bobbybirds (31 Jul 2014)

http://www.laguiole-en-aubrac.fr/anglai ... aiton.html
l collect pocket knives and have a ton to choose from everyday ang I usually carry my French Laguiole with a traditional carbon steel blade. Laguiole en Aubrac is the maker I have 7 knives from. All are fantastic!


----------



## Phil Pascoe (31 Jul 2014)

Your link doesn't work.


----------



## Bluekingfisher (31 Jul 2014)

novocaine":t99wpg4x said:


> basically it was a poorly written knee jerk reaction to a situation.
> someone used a lock knife to stab a person, the courts ruled that if the knife would have folded it wouldn't have been possible to stab the person (yer right) and it was an election year. a quick flurry of government policy making and hay presto locking blades and fixed blades are illegal, but wait, we cant have this, people need them for work, religion or an actual purpose that doesn't involve stabbing someone, better put a clause in then "carried for good reason", yer that'll cover it, we wont tell people what a good reason is though, we will leave that to the poor bobby on the beat who's had a hard day filled with the detritus of the world and his last job of the night is a random stop and search, he picks the nice looking chap in the clean cloths, wont take a moment and he isn't likely to cause paperwork.
> "whats this sir, well sir that is illegal, do you have a good reason to carry it?"
> "erm, I want to make a sandwich, erm no I use it to trim my nails, erm no it's a tool, part of my cycle kit, you never know"
> ...



Very close to the truth, although the poorly thought through and knee jerk reaction is a perfectly accurate assumption. The politicians had to decide if a "bladed article" is an Offensive Weapon, which under legislation is an item made or adapted to cause harm, fair enough So a knife by definition is at least some of that? However if all knives are "off weaps" then surely they must all be illegal per se'? That would of course be ridiculous, knives in reality are used for just about everything except for stabbing people 

What it comes down to is the "intent" of the owner when in possession of the article . If for example, you were found to be carrying a truncheon (made as an offensive weapon) it would be difficult to reason as to why you had it with you if stopped by the police. You'd get nicked on the spot, it would then be down to you to argue your case at court (having been charged). If you were found to be carrying a sharpened yogurt spoon (adapted) while at a picnic I think the excuse of, its for cutting my sandwich, would be a reasonable excuse. Carrying that same item at a night club may not be so plausible. 

A lock knife of *Any *description or size contravenes Sec 139 CLA (Points & blades). This may seem petty, but where do you draw the line? One item most cops don't carry is a measuring tape (trafpol excluded). to establish the length of a blade. 

I compare it with the banning of handguns, very useful legislation as most dedicated enthusiasts are gun totting crazed fools who of course cannot be traced because there was not documentation trail in place, right? Instead all the home made and WWI weapons used in gang shootings are documented and therefore just as easily traced.......er No! So why punish the legitimate user. Well, it was just the excuse needed to rid ourselves of handguns. There was a little rumbling at first from gun clubs and shooting bodies but it soon died down. Besides, the Media spin at the time identified all those gun owners as elite oddities who were a danger to their children, so there was no support from the public. Divide and conquer.

Call me a cynical old cop but why would any governing body create legislation where there were obvious loopholes? Would it be fair to state those creating the leaky legislation (politicians) are, or have been solicitors/barristers? So, if legislation is black and white the case is open and shut surely with no case to answer? Therefore, where there is doubt or reason to question the legislation there is the opportunity to contest it at court??................. keeping the Barristers gainfully employed. Or would it be to give the poor little oikes a chance of redeeming themselves?


----------



## lanemaux (31 Jul 2014)

Sore spot for some of you as well I see. Like I said I ,live in another society, conditions differ. In larger Canuckian cities like Toronto or Montreal the police might check a knife for length (4 or 5 inches , not sure) and to see if it might be "flicked " open , but that would be about all. I live so far back in the boondocks that if I were to forget my knife I would feel inadequately clad. In one of our major hardware retailers ,Canadian Tire, a large plastic display bowl at the cashier is filled with button locking swing open utility knives with attached belt clips. They use the double ended replaceable razors common to utility knives, cost 3.98 Canadian. I also got a key chain knife there, small lockblade of the spring backed type , cute as a button and fairly handy for light work. It was also beside the cashier , with the candies and nuts and such.


----------



## Bluekingfisher (31 Jul 2014)

Ironically we have them on sale here too, not quite by the sweetie counter, although still relatively accessible, and yet if caught in possession with one you will find yourself in front of the beak.

In addition, at one time the police had the luxury of discretion, able to make a judgement on who would pose a risk. Discretion has now been removed, instead an assessment is almost conducted on a flow chart principle.


----------



## woodfarmer (31 Jul 2014)

phil.p":1h5j0mrl said:


> I treated myself to a"Buck" in Auckland airport, flying back with a bit of cash in my pocket. It was reduced from about £90 to £50. I was quite pleased although the steel is hard it's nightmare to sharpen. It came with a leaflet telling me what godfearing people the makers are, how I'm buying into American tradition and a whole pile of crepe. Only then did I see "Made in China" stamped on the blade. Having said that, it is beautifully made.



They get you everytime. I just bought a set of Boche HSS drills with hexagon shanks from AXI because the Boche drill wont grip round shanks anymore. Used the biggest one, 6mm and it bent first time, drilling a hole through corrugated iron roof sheet.. On the back of the box.. "Made in China".... Grrrgh. Axi's jobber drills are great, but the botche wont grip them


----------



## Harbo (31 Jul 2014)

Canadian Tire in Toronto was very near to my daughters place - I loved mooching around there 

Rod


----------



## Phil Pascoe (31 Jul 2014)

It wasn't so much the fact that my Buck was made in PRC that irritated me - it was the leaflet that came with it, telling me I was buying a piece of old American tradition and how proud they were of being an All American firm and so on...
I suspect the leaflet was produced long before the production was outsourced to China. Whether I would have paid the money had I known, who knows?


----------



## bobbybirds (31 Jul 2014)

http://www.laguiole-en-aubrac.fr/anglai ... aiton.html



phil.p":57zmb7ap said:


> Your link doesn't work.



Looks like I missed an l on the end of html... I believe it is fixed! Here it is as well...


----------



## Phil Pascoe (31 Jul 2014)

Thanks.


----------



## woodbrains (31 Jul 2014)

Hello,

Pocket knives by nature are carried by the user, otherwise they have no function. I never need a folding knife at home or in the workshop, there are many fixed blade varieties there. So what use are pocket knives if you cannot carry one?

I wonder (god forbid) if a child ever accidentally hanged itself on a makeshift swing or something, as kids improvise these things all the time, and onlookers just panicked impotently while it choked, for the want of someone having a pocket knife to release it; would have a reversal in attitude towards knife ownership. I recall a child dying whilst being caught on a cord operated blind which served to get the blinds discontinued at the retailer, so it could happen. A frightening thought.

Mike.


----------



## swb58 (1 Aug 2014)

Has anyone suggested Opinel? Maybe not good enough if it's a Purdey your looking for not a BSA but if you're wanting a cutting machine they're worth considering. I've carried one of their beech handled carbon steel blades for years (40+).
Smaller models don't have locking rings, I'd steer clear of stainless blades of whatever make . . . and serrated blades . . .


----------



## Phil Pascoe (1 Aug 2014)

There's not much wrong with top grade stainless, but you're right on lower end stuff.


----------



## novocaine (1 Aug 2014)

got an opinel 7, cracking knife, but at 7 quid I wouldn't suggest it for something of a special gift. they have a real following in the knife world and get modified a hell of a lot, end of the day they are still the peasants knife. will say that no matter what I throw at mine it is still going, snapped the tip off a while ago, quick grind turned it to a drop point and no issues what so ever.

stainless isn't so bad anymore, even on the lower range stuff (not bottom range stuff though, but then carbon isn't any good at that price either), with a careful sharpen it will hold well for a long time and not rust if ignored for a while, right now I have a thing for stainless, but have lots of carbon blades that still get their use.

got an awesome opinel gents saw for the garden too, that thing is rock solid, will chop a small tree down without issue.

does it show that I use knifes a lot day to day and have a few?


----------



## carlb40 (1 Aug 2014)

This is my carry knife, i have had it about 15 years or more and has been great.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (1 Aug 2014)

What is?


----------



## bobbybirds (2 Aug 2014)

I have stacks of Opi's too! Awesome little knife for the money, but they are a dime a dozen. OP was asking about something a bit more special or I would have recommeded them also... Althought you could buy every size for less than the price of something highet end...


----------



## Phil Pascoe (2 Aug 2014)

Opinel is perfectly named. You haven't a Opinel of keeping them sharp.


----------



## paulm (2 Aug 2014)

phil.p":2yuy8me8 said:


> Opinel is perfectly named. You haven't a Opinel of keeping them sharp.



On the contrary, they take a wickedly sharp edge very easily indeed, perhaps you're doing it wrong ! 

Cheers, Paul


----------



## Phil Pascoe (2 Aug 2014)

Yes, they take an edge easily but they blunt easily as well.


----------



## jimi43 (2 Aug 2014)

AAAAAAARRRHHH!!!!

Not another "s" thread...it was getting good...I ordered an OPINEL today on the strength of the recommendations and now I will have to go learn to "s"....

DOOMED...I'm DOOMED!!

:mrgreen: 

Jimi


----------



## paulm (2 Aug 2014)

phil.p":21lfd52d said:


> Yes, they take an edge easily but they blunt easily as well.



Perhaps you're putting too acute an edge on ? Might be worth trying a less steep angle or convexing the edge ?

Mine don't blunt more easily than any other knives that I have, except for some of the more exotic steel blades like a wee Fallkniven folder (TK4) that has a blade of 3G powdered steel that stays scalpel sharp for ever it feels like, but that costs around £120 so not a fair comparison !

Sorry Jimi :lol: 

Cheers, Paul


----------



## Racers (2 Aug 2014)

Mine is o/k as well its a carbon steel on not a SS.

Pete


----------



## bobbybirds (2 Aug 2014)

No issues with any of my Opinels keeping a decent edge either. All mine are carbon save one with an inox blade. They work like a hot damn and resharpen to hair popping sharp easily with a green compounded bit of leather...


----------



## swb58 (2 Aug 2014)

novocaine":ca5671f8 said:


> got an opinel 7, cracking knife, but at 7 quid I wouldn't suggest it for something of a special gift. they have a real following in the knife world and get modified a hell of a lot, end of the day they are still the peasants knife.


Hence my shotgun analogy. Depends whether you want a user or an heirloom , depends also whether you're a Lord or a peasant it seems.

I'm more than happy being a peasant.


----------



## KevM (2 Aug 2014)

swb58":3bqroppf said:


> I'm more than happy being a peasant.


On the subject of peasants, I've got a Svord Peasant mini from Heinnie, rough as you like, but kind of classy with it. Lots of folks have replaced the stock scales and pimped the blades. I like mine as it is, a little rough around the edges. It's UK Street legal because it doesn't lock, but is very secure in use.


----------



## JimB (3 Aug 2014)

bugbear":33z2usf7 said:


> phil.p":33z2usf7 said:
> 
> 
> > I did read somewhere that you should always carry a pencil if you carry a knife, as this constitutes a good reason for carrying one.
> ...


Then again you can do a lot of damage with a sharp pencil.


----------



## KevM (3 Aug 2014)

Depending on your interests you might also like one of the flexcut pocket knives, I've got a 3 bladed whittling knife and a carving jack from them which make for a great portable way of wasting time and making wood smaller. The fit of the wooden scales is sub-par compared to 'premium' knives, but the blades are outstanding for whittling and carving (if slightly tricky to open and close). They're generally silly money in the UK but come up occasionally on Ebay for reasonable money, and if you're ever in the US they can be had for decent prices.


----------



## novocaine (3 Aug 2014)

swb58":1uwwxuzv said:


> Hence my shotgun analogy. Depends whether you want a user or an heirloom , depends also whether you're a Lord or a peasant it seems.
> 
> I'm more than happy being a peasant.



didn't say that I didn't like it. lol

I wanted an opinel from about the age of 12 when I saw one in a campsite window in france, took me till I was 21 to buy one, still got it now, a few years later (read 12) and it is still in use. 
happy to be a peasant in the mud tar. snapped the tip, ground the back and now it's a drop point, blade looks like hell but is always sharp. dont have an issue with it going blunt to easy. 
now off to polish the purdey and put it back in it's box, will be taking the webley as usual. (yer right, like I have a purdey)


----------

